# Knotty bottom



## casa42 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Jasper is now 16 weeks old and a very happy little puppy. At 14 weeks he had a puppy groom to get him used to the idea. The problem I have is that he does not like being groomed at home and constantly bites the brush or comb. I have discovered today that he has several knots around his bottom. I am a bit confused about which type of brush to buy. The groomer has recommended a Mikki pro slicker, a friend with a cockapoo has recommended an Activet slicker. Jaspers puppy coat is curly on his legs and chest and quite thick, straight (ish) fluff everywhere else. Could anyone recommend which brush would be better. I really want to get him happy being groomed before the dreaded adult coat appears. Any advice gratefully received.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have three and I always use a metal comb. It gets all the way through. It takes time and treats to get the use to it but he will get there.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I carefully cut mats out as my two hate trying to get them out. But I have curved scissors so no chance of nicking them. And Donna is right. Lots and lots of treats. My two don't love it but they tolerate it. I use a comb too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Treats, groom him up on a table or work surface - put a rubber car mat or similar on to protect table from puppy nails and so he has a secure surface to stand on. 
Always start just running your hands all over your pup and giving him a treat as you do each bit - head: treat, ear: treat, other ear, one leg at a time - body top - belly and leg pits, tail. Lots of praise lots of treat. Also good to just gently open his mouth as well.
Do the same with a soft brush - no good for grooming or for getting out matts - but great for getting him used to being handled.
I use a metal comb - best tool ever. Also have a similar to a small headed activet slicker , that my groomer got for me. Brilliant for getting out tiny seeds.
Little and often is the way to go - 3 x 2 minute sessions a day working on a leg - or an ear each time and build up his tolerance.
Book in a puppy session with a good local groomer to get him used to them early too.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

I use a grooming table as Lexi thinks its a game if I try to groom her on the floor, I have a small slicker which I use first then a metal comb that the teeth turn when grooming, lexi was spayed a couple of weeks ago and was excessively licking her wound so I put a baby vest on her where it had been rubbing on her fur and it had matted I bathed her and while she was wet it was easy to see the matts I just cut out the matts dried her and clippered her down to about 2inches allover, she looks like a wee teddy bear, I was chuffed at my first attempt at using clippers, good luck you just have to keep at it little and often don't think Lexi particularly loves being groomed but she now tolerates it x


----------

